# Syrian Hamster In Need Of a New Loving Home WIth Cage In Kent.. Free



## Hamstersx (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello, I took in a Female Hamster.. She is 11 months old. White and Golden.. Unfortunately the poor little girl only has 3 legs .. born like that... But my Cat has taken a liken to her and it not fair on her. Her name is Roxy but can be changed. She will need more handling.. And I can also give you a Savic Rody Cage. Thanks


----------



## xXHazelXx (Oct 7, 2010)

sorry i was wondering where in kent you are, um and if theres any pics of roxy. im really sorry that i cant say i can take her, but if its near, i can at least try some begging from the authority (mother) XD and its good info for others that may want her


----------



## Hamstersx (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello, Sorry she was rehomed yesterday 
xx


----------



## xXHazelXx (Oct 7, 2010)

oh no no, thats great news, so happy she found a home  congrats


----------

